# New Personal Worst



## robin623 (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't remember ever being 0/18 in GIR before.......It was brutal


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

You could have tripped and fallen on your way into the bar,. Then you would have been 0 for 19. 

If nothing else, your day proves what the pros always tell us about spending our major time practicing our short games.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

But what was the score? Don't get too hung up on one lot of stats, i.e. you may have missed the majority of greens by a foot but chipped and putted most of them.

At the end of the day(round) its the score that counts.


----------

